# Cleaning for the first time



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm anxiously looking forward to my first range trip with my new Walther PPQ. 
I have never stripped down a pistol before. 

The manual makes it look pretty easy, not many parts!

Should I be concerned with messing it up and not being able to assemble it correctly or is it so damn simple I should just go for it?

This feels like a dumb question but I don't want to risk screwing up my latest investment 

How did you all make out your first time?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

For the most part, it's pretty basic. 

You're gonna need to do it sooner or later, so I say go for it. Just pay attention and take it slowly. You don't want to end up with extra parts after putting it back together.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

read the instructions all the way thru.

then read the instructions while becoming familiar with each part/switch/lever.

then read the instructions while doing the disassembly. 

then put it together and do it again, and again, and again. after a few times you should be quite familiar with the operation and you will then wonder why you were apprehensive in the first place.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Watch a YouTube video to actually see it broken down. A lot of times seeing it done is better than reading about it.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Walther PPQ - 9mm Disassembly - YouTube

CLEANING A PISTOL (WALTHER PPQ) USING M-PRO 7 . - YouTube


----------



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

Cait43 said:


> Walther PPQ - 9mm Disassembly - YouTube
> 
> CLEANING A PISTOL (WALTHER PPQ) USING M-PRO 7 . - YouTube


Thank you Cait43! Saved me some searching!


----------



## 1911fan (Apr 9, 2013)

if your a gun owner part of the responsibility is to keep it well cleaned and maintained otherwise your a danger to yourself and others. nothing more dangerous than a unpredictable, dirty gun. Take it apart, you might learn something. Plenty of info out there to learn how to at least field strip it and assemble it.


----------



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

1911fan said:


> if your a gun owner part of the responsibility is to keep it well cleaned and maintained otherwise your a danger to yourself and others. nothing more dangerous than a unpredictable, dirty gun. Take it apart, you might learn something. Plenty of info out there to learn how to at least field strip it and assemble it.


I don't think "MIGHT" learn something is part of the equation... I definitely will. I bought a cleaning kit today and will clean it this week.

Ty for advice everyone..


----------



## tntviper1 (Apr 20, 2013)

1911fan said:


> if your a gun owner part of the responsibility is to keep it well cleaned and maintained otherwise your a danger to yourself and others. nothing more dangerous than a unpredictable, dirty gun. Take it apart, you might learn something. Plenty of info out there to learn how to at least field strip it and assemble it.


yes they are bad, bad dirty girls


----------

